# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Keratella cochlearis.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, Keratella cochlearis es un rotífero que he encontrado en un sustrato, mejor dicho he encontrado su lorica que es  una cutícula externa de protección en forma de concha que es lo que realmente he encontrado.

Encontré numerosas loricas, realmente no sabia lo que eran, he tenido que hacer algunas investigaciones para llegar a saber lo que había encontrado.
Para resumir, los rotífero que había encontrado no tenían lorica, Keratella cochlearis la fabrica como defensa a los depredadores y es una especie de armadura.





Un saludo a todos.
Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (27-may-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros con estas dos fotos acabo este tema por ahora.
Cuando encuentre el rotífero entero lo subiré.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (28-may-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los Terrines por el apoyo, estoy intentando mejorar todavía más la definición y creo que lo he conseguido.
Ya lo iras viendo aunque tengo temas atrasados sin la consiguiente mejora. 

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

